# Tarjeta madre biostar no detecta  tarjeta de video agp



## panama1974 (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola he tratado de intalarle una tarjeta de video agp a un mother biostar pero no la detecta queda la pantalla en negro, le puse otra tarjeta de video y lo mismo , las tarjetas estan buenas , ya las probe en otras pc , cada vez que le intalo la tarjeta de video tengo que resetear el bio para que arranque y de video en el puerto vga , en el bios esta activado los puetos agp inclusive desactive el vga y nada lo mismo , sera que ese moter tiene ese puerto dañado el agp? salu2.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 20, 2009)

Intenta limpiar el puerto AGP detu mother, puede que alguna pelusa no deje que los contactos hagan su funcion. Ahora si ya jugastes con lo de la bios y no resulto, no queda otra que actualizarla, checa los boletines de actualizacion en la pagina del fabricante de tu placa para ver si tu Videocard tiene problemas con la versión de bios que tiene. Ya nada mas sigues las instrucciones y listo.

Suerte y saludos!


----------



## panama1974 (Ago 21, 2009)

Hola tacatomon , ya limpie el puerto agp con un liquido que se llama sonax contac cleaner y es para limpiar contactos electricos , en el manual dice de descargar un archivo ! awdflash.exe  !  entrare a la pagina de biostar para ver si lo encuentro y comento despues , salu2.


----------



## panama1974 (Ago 27, 2009)

Hola , ahora la tarjeta madre ni me deja entrar al bios , se congela apenas enciende , tengo que desenchuflar la fuente de poder para poder apagarla , si reseteo queda la pantalla negra y la pc encendida y tengo ke borra la bios y esperar mas de 15 minutos para poder encenderla y sucede lo mismo , en 5 o 6 intentos si entra al sistema operativo y todo normal trabaja bien pero al apagarla y encenderla se congela nuevamente al entrar al bios  o a veces casi entrando a la pantalla de biemvenida de windows , la pila le puse una nuevesita y tiene 3.1 voltios , el disco duro esta nuevesito acabado de comprar . la memoria estan bien porke las pobre en mi maquina y no dan errores y ya le puse otras memorias y sigue lo mismo , sera la tarjeta madre que esta dando su ultima vida ? saludos.

otra cosa no e flasheado la bios ni nada de eso , la bios esta como vino de fabrica , saludos.


----------



## mysticman (Sep 3, 2009)

Buenas chicos, vengo a pedirles una manito con un problemita que tengo. La Placa madre que tengo es una Biostar K8M800 AM2 de 1.9 Mhz 64 bit y 2 gigas de ram, a la cual le puse una ATI HD 2600 Pro y anda lo mas bien. La cuestion empezó cuando la conecte al AGP, la pantalla de inicio de Biostar sale rayada y difusa, bien desfigurada, y el resto despues marcha normal. Si alguien sabe q tipo de problema puede ser les agradeceria mucho. Saludos y que pasen bien


----------



## panama1974 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola mysticman , la verdad no se entiende lo de la tarjeta de video ati , segun entiendeo la tarjeta ati andaba muy bien pero en otra makina supongo , y ciando la conectaste en al biostar te paso ese problema , si es asi puede ser los driver de la tarjeta de video integrada hay ke desactivarlos y dejar los driver de windows xp solamente , tambien hay una opcion en la bios de apretura del video AGP , PCI  , tienes ke ponerla en AGP para ke detecte la tarjeta , en mi caso de la tarjeta biostar  no insisti mas y creo ke esta dañada y la guarde por alli , caso resuelto.


----------



## vientozonda (Sep 9, 2009)

hola panama1974, creo que el problema que tienes ahí no es la placa de vídeo o la mother; es la fuente de alimentación que no soporta el consumo de la nueva placa, revisa los voltajes con la placa instalada (sobre todo los -12v) tienen que estar al menos en 11,5 a 11,8v, si hay menos vas a tener problemas con el vídeo. suerte y saludos.

hola mysticman, mira es muy raro lo que comentas... pero creo que debes tener algun ajuste en tu BIOS que no compatibiliza con la placa de vídeo, prueba reseteando la batería del mother y cargar los ajustes por defecto.
Sino verifica el mother que no tenga condensadores inflados cerca de la ranura AGP, esto aveces provoca este tipo de fallas. suerte y saludos.


----------



## panama1974 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hola Vientozonda , la fuente de poder esta nuevesita recien comprada y es de 500 watts , tambien la probe con otra fuente y lo mismo , memorias , y todo lo demas , y tambien le puse 3 agp diferentes y ninguna trabajo , en la bios puse en la opcion AGP / PCI   la opcion AGP para ke arrancara en ese puerto y nada , en la opcion de memoria extendida de vga se le puede agregar hasta 256 megas pero la deje en 32 megas y tampoco detecta la tarjeta , inclusive la deje en 0 megas de video vga y tampoco al reiniciar salian un pocoton de rayas y tuve ke reseteas la bios , en fin esa placa madre kreo ke no tiene solucion , salu2.

se me olvidaba , revise los condensadores , y ninguno se ve inflado , inclusive revise con una lupa toda la tarjeta madre para ver si habia algun estaño quebrado o algo asi , soldadura fria , y nada  todo esta perfecto.


----------

